# New Batmobile model?



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Saw this ad over on Big Bad Toy Store:

http://www.bigbadtoystore.com/bbts/...tm_campaign=BigBadToyStore-Retail&utm_content


I didn't know Aoshima was making a 1/32 scale Keaton Batmobile. Anybody hear of this coming down the pike?

Sean


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Other than the size... what's special about it?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well it would be a new kit and in scale with some of the other 1/32 and 1/35 Batmobile kits. Also you may be able to convert it to a slot car, which would be cool.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Re Release,I have two of them.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Ok, thanks, Falcon. I'm still picking one of these up, anyway. 

djnick66: didn't know you could convert model kit cars to slot cars. 

Sean


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SJF said:


> djnick66: didn't know you could convert model kit cars to slot cars.
> 
> Sean


Yeah especially 1/32. I have seen the Aurora Black Beauty and Batmobile bodies fitted to slot car chassis. Same with some of the Airfix cars.

There are a fair amount of 1/24/25 car "kits" that used to be slot cars. The Monogram Chaparral and Porsche race cars were ex slot carts. Same with some of the Arii cars, which used to be old Cox slot cars.


----------

